# Delta "custom fit" supplies



## mwilliams28 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been installing Delta faucets with the built in grey plastic "custom fit" supplies for a number of years - lately these have been included in even high end models- and I considered them to be sufficiently reliable and even @#$%& proof. Due to a pump control problem my install in a 6 bathroom home was tested today with +150 p.s.i. ranges and I received a call back only for failures in these supplies (luckily someone was home). I believe there would have been no issues if a braided compression supply had been used. 

Within hours, I was called to flood in a basement apartment for the same reason. The grey plastic pipe in both cases had slipped passed the ferrule and caused the joint to fail, but this time it was working under normal 50 p.s.i. pressure regulated conditions. It appeared manufacturers instructions were followed on these two joints. 

Anyone else?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mwilliams28 said:


> I have been installing Delta faucets with the built in grey plastic "custom fit" supplies for a number of years - lately these have been included in even high end models- and I considered them to be sufficiently reliable and even @#$%& proof. Due to a pump control problem my install in a 6 bathroom home was tested today with +150 p.s.i. ranges and I received a call back only for failures in these supplies (luckily someone was home). I believe there would have been no issues if a braided compression supply had been used.
> 
> Within hours, I was called to flood in a basement apartment for the same reason. The grey plastic pipe in both cases had slipped passed the ferrule and caused the joint to fail, but this time it was working under normal 50 p.s.i. pressure regulated conditions. It appeared manufacturers instructions were followed on these two joints.
> 
> Anyone else?


Why u think u have to post three same messages on different page??


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

An intro is requested before you get an outro.


----------



## mwilliams28 (Mar 31, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Why u think u have to post three same messages on different page??


I think I was looking for other peoples experiences with the product. First time using the internet I guess.


----------

